# Balmoral 14 Febraury 2007



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm a definate maybe! 8)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Count me in to. Gatesy, will ain at your 0545 mark :roll: I haven't had to get up this early in ages......


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in - I will launch from Balmoral at O-dark oclock and head for the naval wharf and/or Nudie Beach area. I intend to stay for a good few hours (maybe till 10 or so). I bought 3 new rapala lures from the States that I want to test out (they are only $4 over there....don't get me started....:evil

I hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yep...hope to make this one..

see you guys out there ....

Steve


----------

